# Sensor on top of dash (lights & beeps) - NOT security light



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It may be an alarm but it definately is not a factory part.

Some of the used car lots put something on the car to help find it (or disable it) if a repossetion is required......might be something they failed to remove.

I think I would stop at the used car dealer first and ask......if negative, then I'd stop by anyplace that installs alarms to see if the can identify it.

Rob


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

Maybe an aftermarket parking assist, or remote radar display?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm with Robby. Was your car a rental in a previous life perhaps. My money is on the "repo" circuitry. Curious, how many miles on the odo?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Possible, but I like Keyzbum's idea of a aftermarket park assist or blind spot warning. Might want to pay attention to when it lights up and beeps.


----------

